# Can anyone tell me what this vintage collection is worth?



## cshep (Jan 10, 2012)

Or let me know more information about the cameras?

I recently stumbled upon some some interesting vintage cameras and accessories. They are:

Vest Pocket Kodak  Series III
With original manual, stylus and case

Balinette
With original manual, case and accessories box that says Balinette on it including Photar Filter Genuine Optical Glass with original box, Ansco Filter with original box and a bottle of Kodak Film Cement with some still in the bottle

Welta Perle
With original case

Kodak Pony 135, Model B
With original case

Other Accessories:
GE Light Meter with original case
Camera Flash Safe Shield manual
Carefree Electrical Eye Instant Cartridge Loading manual
Ednalite Gold Heritage Lens with original box
Ednalite Gold Heritage Close-up Coated Lens with original box
Ednalite Coated Close-up Lens manual
Ednalite Precision Filter Adapter with original box
Self-timer with original plastic box
GE Flash-bulb with manual
Kodak Standard Flasholder with instruction sticker on the back
Another flash-holder manufacturing company unknown

There are pictures of the collection here:
cshep's albums - Imgur

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 10, 2012)

You mean Baldinette? If that's not the camera, then post some pictures.

I'd put it at around $35 in good condition.

The Welta Perle would be around $100 in good condition.

Vest Kodak, I'd put it at $35.

Pony, a cheap $5.  

The rest of the items are not collectible, hence I can't really place a value on them.

Also, you might want to post in the proper forum, a.k.a. right here.


----------



## cshep (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I did mean baldinette, sorry for the typo. Do you think the manuals and original cases add any value to it? 

I tried to add pictures but it didn't seem to work. I click the insert picture but it didn't seem to be attached. I don't think I have permission as a new user maybe?


----------



## DannyD (Jan 12, 2012)

looks like the Welta has a film on it...


----------

